# We're expecting.......



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Puppies. :cloud9:

I have hesitated to share this until we were sure. But each day I am more convinced that our Cadie is in fact expecting her first (and my first) litter. The puppies would be due April 9/10. during the Cherry Blossom Festival here in D.C.. The sire is Cadeau. I am fortunate to have seen how he has produced previously and I think he and Cadie will complement each other well. 

I am very nervous, but my excitement is growing. I have most of my whelping supplies now including some sweet crib bedding that is making it seem more real. I took some pictures of the "crib" that I wanted to share. 

I have lots of support from friends. Of course, Sheila, Stacy, Deb and Mary are all giving me lots of advice. I also have my local Pom friends who have offered to hold my hand through this. Coincidentally, both Deb and Stacy have litters due the exact same time (all three girls went into heat within days of each other). So I feel like I will have lots of company, sharing the whole thing with my dear friends.

Now, I just need prayers that all goes well. rayer:


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Woooo Hoooo Yeah Carina :chili: CONGRATS :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: You will do just great :thumbsup:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Carina!!! Congratulations! I was just texting today with Stacy and she had told me she was "expecting"!!! I am so happy for you! You have worked so hard and done your homework for sure! I am very happy for you!

I can't wait to see the xray and count heads.


----------



## MyLuna (Mar 6, 2011)

What a darling crib and bedding. And a beautiful time of year for pups. I look forward to following along as 'Mom' progresses and babies arrive. How exciting. Congratulations.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my goodness, that is SUCH exciting news, Carina!!! The crib is adorable and looks soooo cozy and comfortable for Cadie!!! I'm so excited for you, Cadie and Cadeau and can't wait to get more updates! Congrats!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mazel tov, Carina. :chili::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Great news and I know that you and Cadie will do just fine. Love cherry blossoms down there and hope that you have beautiful Malt blossoms Sending prayers for a good birth!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

CloudClan said:


> Puppies. :cloud9:
> 
> I have hesitated to share this until we were sure. But each day I am more convinced that our Cadie is in fact expecting her first (and my first) litter. The puppies would be due April 9/10. during the Cherry Blossom Festival here in D.C.. The sire is Cadeau. I am fortunate to have seen how he has produced previously and I think he and Cadie will complement each other well.
> 
> ...


Oh My Gosh! how darling! Cadie will have the best whelping pen in the world! I'm very excited for you Carina and wish Cadie and you a happy uneventful whelping.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I love your crib set!!! I'm sure mom and pups will be sooo cosy in there!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! This is such exciting news!!!!

Will be thinking of you and waiting for the arrival of these lovely pups!
:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats!! So exciting! I just had someone at the Obedience Trial today ask about getting a Maltese! I'll make sure to send them to you!


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow...congrats to all.....Do I smell another guessing the date and such in the air!!!


Hugs, Blanche


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrats Carina!!! How exciting! I was wondering when this would happen and I am happy that the time is finally here!! That's such a cozy crib and I'm sure mom and pups will love it. It's wonderful that you have such amazing ladies guiding you through this and I'm sure that you will do just fine. We will be thinking of you and Cadie and sending good vibes. Looking forward to seeing the new babies


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations Carina. That whelping bed is just adorable.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Carina -- I'm so excited for you. I know that Cadie will do fine (just hope Mom does just as well  ). And I'm sure that her puppies out of Cadeau will be just gorgeous.

Love the whelping pen. Is it a 3 x 3? It's so convenient to have the drop pens for whelping, imho. It's decorated so cutely.

I'm so excited that we're going to have lots of puppies here.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

How exciting. We're going lots of new puppies to admire soon. Good luck to mommy, Cadie, and her babies.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!!! Congratulations GrandMa Carina!! And to your Mom, Great GrandMa!! 

Beautiful crib for Mommy and babies. Such a beautiful time of the year for new babies.

Special trip to St. Patrick's this week to light some candles.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Congratulations!!! The crib is simply adorable and I can't wait to meet the puppies here on SM!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats Carina and Cadie & Cadeau!
How thrilling! 
Very nice crib you have for the expected bundles of puppy joy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:cloud9:
How exciting. . . and scary, and fun! :yahoo::yahoo:
It looks like you are "nesting.":yes::yes: What lucky puppies to be born in your home. Pretty soon we will all breathing a sign of relief and joining in the Maggie Thatcher chorus of "WE are a grandmother!" :chili:
Names? Genders? and well, so much, so much to which we can all look forward!arty:


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

What a great news and that's the most beautiful 'whelping room' that I ever seen!
Hope both mother and puppies will have safe delivery. Can't wait to see the puppies


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

This looks very cozy! I'm sure you will do a super job assisting with the whelping.:thumbsup:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats!!:chili::chili::chili: You will do great, Carina! Love the new "nursery"-just adorable!:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

the crib looks adorable and cosy, I just saw it on fb but didn't know who it was for...now i know! Congratulations....my first thought was what will be the new "C" names! Very exciting!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Congrats .


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww congrats !!! this is awesome , how exciting !!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

congratulations Carina ......LOVE THE CRIB :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i had to run earlier, i left my front door open and suga ran ,shes home safe .
Carina i bet you cant wait ,i'm no longer breeding but can be of help if need be ,
praying all goes well. hugs to you and mum to be .


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

How exciting Carina!!! Best wishes!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili: CONGRATULATIONS!!! :chili:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So exciting around your house for sure! Love the birthing bed and all the cosy things you have.........going to be gorgeous little puppies, no way around it!!!!:wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats Carina!! How exciting. Just love the nursery. Don't be nervous you will do fine.:chili:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:w00t: WOW I need you to decorate my whelping area!!! I am impressed.. so glad you have Pom people close by for helping.. make sure you know which friends are willing to get a phone call in the middle of the night.:blink: :wub: PUPPY BREATH :wub: is coming to your home. :blush:. Hope all goes well...it is so fun to watch them grow.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Congratulations! That whelping den looks fabulous!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank you everyone. I am going to have a hard time containing my excitement and my nerves for another month. Three days ago, Stacy was asking me if she was showing yet and I was saying, I'm not sure. I think so, the next day I was more sure and now, I swear she is suddenly inflating up like a balloon.  And today I noticed she is waddling when she walks. It really stands out because Cadie has such "fluid" movement normally. I figure if she is like this a month out from her due date, she will really be a mess in a few weeks. 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Carina -- I'm so excited for you. I know that Cadie will do fine (just hope Mom does just as well  ). And I'm sure that her puppies out of Cadeau will be just gorgeous.
> 
> Love the whelping pen. Is it a 3 x 3? It's so convenient to have the drop pens for whelping, imho. It's decorated so cutely.
> 
> I'm so excited that we're going to have lots of puppies here.


It is a 2 x 3. I am liking the pen a lot and thankfully Cadie seems to be, too. I was afraid she wouldn't like it because she has never loved her crate. She was such an escape artist as a puppy that I gave up trying.  



KAG said:


> Yeah baby!!! Congratulations GrandMa Carina!! And to your Mom, Great GrandMa!!
> 
> Beautiful crib for Mommy and babies. Such a beautiful time of the year for new babies.
> 
> ...


Keep burning those candles for us. Thank you!  



Maglily said:


> the crib looks adorable and cosy, I just saw it on fb but didn't know who it was for...now i know! Congratulations....my first thought was what will be the new "C" names! Very exciting!!


LOL, my mom has already suggested "Cherry Blossom" 



Silkmalteselover said:


> :w00t: WOW I need you to decorate my whelping area!!! I am impressed.. so glad you have Pom people close by for helping.. make sure you know which friends are willing to get a phone call in the middle of the night.:blink: :wub: PUPPY BREATH :wub: is coming to your home. :blush:. Hope all goes well...it is so fun to watch them grow.


I am such a night owl, I already stay up to all hours IMing with Stacy and Deb (who are able to handle it a bit with the difference in time zones, but rarely outlast me). I know that Sheila goes to bed very early in comparison, but has told me I can call her at any time of day when I do this. And of course, my Pom friends are planning to come. I think they are excited, too. They have invited me to witness birth with them. And we were talking tonight about how different these little "white/pink" puppies will look from theirs.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations! I really hope everything goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congrats to you and Cadie! Can't wait to get updates on her pups!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats!!

I hope everything goes well for Cadie, the puppies and you!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! Your crib set is adorable!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

How exciting! I'm sure you are going to be more than prepared. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------

